

Ask HN: Share your successful and unsuccessful launch strategies - tila

- What strategy did you use for launching your product?<p>- How efficient was it?<p>- Did you have to pay for ads?<p>- Did the classical invite-only approach work for you?<p>If your launch was not a glory, share that story too.
======
corentino
it was 5 years ago, first startup, first launch...first fail :) What we did :
We basicly made a press release with a pr agency and sent it to a bunch of
various journalists. and we wrote manualy to about 20 influential bloggers.
contacted them by email to discuss about our project and eventualy make them
write an article about us. What happened : We got cited in 2 national TV shows
and in the #1 blog in france (I'm french ...) What we got : For each citation
(tv or blog) we got around 5K visits but only one or two conversions... What i
learned : -our subscription process was too complex (3 pages) -we were not
clear about our proposition -we used some flash (long to load) -our design was
not good enough (too much amateur, didn't confort the visitor about the
quality of our product) and most importantly, don't rely only on press/blogs
coverage

